# Practice



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Finally broke out the No Cam yesterday for the first time this year. Man! It was nice to shoot! Was hitting bullseyes from 50 yards almost immediately! Must be in the air? How bout you?
<----<<<


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I try and shoot a few shots daily out of one of my bows, it's just became part of my way of life. It can be below zero and snowing like crazy, I have a target in my garage set up for those occasions.


----------



## michigandrake (May 17, 2012)

Shot a little this weekend my self and it cost me $7. Forgot what dots I had shot..... at least it's my memory going to **** and not my shooting.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Like I said we shoot all year long.














these were on my back yard coarse.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

This was stump shooting.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

This the rest of the year.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

danged Stickbow,,, you guys sure can shoot.. your Son?


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Martian said:


> danged Stickbow,,, you guys sure can shoot.. your Son?


Yep that's my oldest. He is friggen deadly. I honestly have never seen a better shot with a tradition bow. I think I created a monster lol. And not to shabby with a compound either.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I must really be getting the fever. Didn't go fishing on Sunday. Instead, I fletched a couple arrows and shot ... AGAIN! :yikes:
<----<<<


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Something is in the air for sure! I have to find time to think these days let alone shoot. Silly season is almost upon us, less than 3 months! You got your share of fishing in for sure.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

454casull said:


> Something is in the air for sure! I have to find time to think these days let alone shoot. Silly season is almost upon us, less than 3 months! You got your share of fishing in for sure.


Dang! Last year at this time I had 47 days on the river(s) jigging). This year, I am at 48 so far. Kinda scary consistent! Even though I start in March, that is still a lot of jigging! No wonder my right arm bicep circumference is plus 2 inches compared to my left. 
Seriously though, after taking the winter off from archery - I can feel it in my shoulders today.
*Question for you. Do you think Limb Savers are a waste on Mathews bows*? 
<----<<<


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I shot two weeks ago, I had upscaled my arrows and did some readjusting of sights. 
I'll do more this weekend.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Joe Archer said:


> Dang! Last year at this time I had 47 days on the river(s) jigging). This year, I am at 48 so far. Kinda scary consistent! Even though I start in March, that is still a lot of jigging! No wonder my right arm bicep circumference is plus 2 inches compared to my left.
> Seriously though, after taking the winter off from archery - I can feel it in my shoulders today.
> *Question for you. Do you think Limb Savers are a waste on Mathews bows*?
> <----<<<


No they are not. Your bow (most bows today) is very quiet so you won't notice a quantum leap in sound reduction (tone will change some) but the over all damping action will keep screws tight and in my opinion extend the life of the limb for the same reason. Plus, with all the color kits you can bling it out a bit. You shoot a heavier arrow than most so the arrow soaks up (transfer) lots of energy with less to be "expelled" through the limbs, riser etc. My setup would see more benefit as my arrow is lighter and I use a higher DW. BTW I don't think jigging only increased your biceps 2"....I keeed!


----------



## otcarcher (Dec 11, 2015)

Joe Archer said:


> Finally broke out the No Cam yesterday for the first time this year. Man! It was nice to shoot! Was hitting bullseyes from 50 yards almost immediately! Must be in the air? How bout you?
> <----<<<


Try to shoot one arrow cold at 70 yards every day. Then practice both recurve and compound for another 50 shots or so. I'd go crazy if I couldn't shoot.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

stickbow shooter said:


> This was stump shooting.
> View attachment 261609



I recommend Spar Urethane for the cheapest most effective taxidermy on them critters. Nice trophy, did you get it scored? :lol: 

I have been playing with the 52 lb Kohannah Kurve a lot lately. It's ready, I almost am. Good luck this year, and I love them mighty chipmunk safari's back then and even to this day. Nice pics, congrats to both of you.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Starting August 1, I hang my bow in the garage and put out my deer target in the backyard. I shoot one single arrow before I leave for work and another after I get home. If time permits I try to go back out and shoot about 50 arrows to build form and stamina a few times a week, but that doesn't always happen working 12 hour days up until deer season. I fire off a single arrow each time I am leaving camp to hunt as well. I had always been able to shoot nice groups, but the single arrow practice has done more to improve my hunting accuracy than shooting 100 arrows per day all summer ever did.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

357Maximum said:


> I recommend Spar Urethane for the cheapest most effective taxidermy on them critters. Nice trophy, did you get it scored? :lol:
> 
> I have been playing with the 52 lb Kohannah Kurve a lot lately. It's ready, I almost am. Good luck this year, and I love them mighty chipmunk safari's back then and even to this day. Nice pics, congrats to both of you.


Thanks, urethane is a great idea. . I tend to have alot of pics of my son's archery skills because he is more photogenic and is a better shot them me lol.


----------



## MillDoo (May 28, 2004)

stickbow shooter said:


> Like I said we shoot all year long.
> View attachment 261607
> View attachment 261608
> these were on my back yard coarse.


Never seen that type of target before. Do you aim for the black spots


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Yep but it seems to move alot .


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Old reliable 2002 Mathews Legacy, 1st shot with rage practice tip!







Keep looking for a good reason to buy a new bow, can't find one!


----------

